# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Jasper, AI copywriting assistant, Jarvis.ai, Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Jasper.ai

producthunt.com/products/conversion-ai-2

----------


## Airicist

Conversion.ai Product Hunt promo

Apr 26, 2021




> Today we're excited to launch a new feature at Conversion.ai: The Long-Form AI Copy Assistant.  This new capability lets artificial intelligence (GTP-3 with other additions) generate high-quality blog posts with the flexibility of steering the AI to write the direction you want.
> 
> Your new AI copywriting assistant, Jarvis, will help you: 
> Save hours writing clever, original content
> End writer's block forever with new ideas from a robot
> Generate long-form content in minutes
> Write and translate content in over 11+ languages
> Make the tone of voice more educated, funny, or personable.
> Write with perfect grammar and spelling

----------


## Airicist2

Article "AI content platform Jasper raises $125M at a $1.5B valuation"

by Kyle Wiggers
October 18, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Meet Jasper, your AI assistant. Write amazing content 10X faster with the #1 AI Content Platform

Dec 29, 2022




> Jasper is the AI Content Platform that helps you and your team break through creative blocks to make amazing, original content 10X faster.
> 
> How does it work? 
> Your AI assistant Jasper has consumed the internet, so it knows how to write naturally on any topic.

----------

